# Update Pictures of my Hearthstone Craftsbury just installed. And first fire!



## Jukeboxfun (Aug 9, 2008)

Just showing off my little stove. Check the pictures later in the thread to see it in action.


----------



## Todd (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks real nice. Bet you can't wait til Fall.


----------



## rich81 (Aug 9, 2008)

good looking stove looking forward to some pics in a few months seeing it burning


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice stove and installation.

Enjoy.


----------



## Dix (Aug 9, 2008)

You should be proud !!

Congrats !


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2008)

What a great looking little stove! That looks nicer than the one I saw on the showroom floor. I'm looking forward to hearing the winter burning reports. Add another picture once it's hot and burnin!


----------



## bill*67 (Aug 9, 2008)

very nice install. would love to see it in action. please post picts and reports of any problems with regards such as, ease of use , smoke problems , etc.


----------



## iceman (Aug 9, 2008)

go ahead and do a break in fire who cares if its summer
looks great and so clean please post pic in dec   lol


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 9, 2008)

iceman said:
			
		

> go ahead and do a break in fire who cares if its summer
> looks great and so clean please post pic in dec   lol




Only here can we find such a fan club of a nice wood stove that we would be clammering to fire it up in August!

That looks great!


----------



## OilNoMore (Aug 10, 2008)

Great looking stove, just installed a Hearthstone myself.  How big an area are you looking to heat with it?  Best of luck with it, congrats.


----------



## Jukeboxfun (Aug 10, 2008)

1150 sq. ft. rancher. Thanks


----------



## jeffman3 (Aug 10, 2008)

BJ64 said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fire, Fire, we need Fire! :coolgrin: 

Very nice set up, we looked long and hard at the Craftsbury, went with the Tribute.


----------



## Vic99 (Aug 10, 2008)

Very slick!


----------



## Randyb (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice install, I've just finished mine also.  Thankfully we actually have a sunny day today and I've started to cure the stove, WHOA this stinks how long does the cure process take until the smell abates some?


----------



## begreen (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice looking stove there Randy. It will burn off in about 3-4 fires. Each time will get better. Keep the windows open in the meantime.


----------



## rich81 (Aug 10, 2008)

RandyB said:
			
		

> Nice install, I've just finished mine also.  Thankfully we actually have a sunny day today and I've started to cure the stove, WHOA this stinks how long does the cure process take until the smell abates some?  A before and after picture for you.



can't see your pics bud.  only a red x in a box.


----------



## begreen (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks like a supply grille to me.


----------



## Todd (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice Fireview there Randy. Really gives me the itch to burn mine.


----------



## Jukeboxfun (Aug 11, 2008)

That vent is air conditioning and will be closed during the cold months.

Well it got kinda cool here tonight around 64. So I thought I would take the chill off with a little break-in fire. Here are pictures with the fireplace screen and without.
It seemed to go fine as far as drafting well, no smoke in the house. I didn't really get stove much over 200 degrees.


----------



## Tfin (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice looking setup!  Well done.


----------



## N/A N/A (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice stoves / installs guys. Looking good. I am working on my Durock wall pad and hearth right now. Its allot of work for somebody like me that does not build much stuff. I cant wait to get my TL 300 installed.


----------



## ScottF (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow.  both nice looking installs.  Great job.


----------



## acesover (Aug 12, 2008)

looks good how long did you burn it for?


----------



## fossil (Aug 12, 2008)

Check your stove manuals carefully.  Many of them have some pretty specific instructions for break-in fires & temperatures to properly cure the finish.  Nice looking installs, all.  Rick


----------



## Jukeboxfun (Aug 12, 2008)

It only burned for a little over an hour and a half or there abouts. I didn't put much wood in it so it wouldn't get too hot. I got the new stove smell going though.


----------



## jeff6443 (Aug 12, 2008)

My dutch west was put in in june had 2 small fires  blew me out , need 2 more , I CANT WAIT


----------



## brogsie (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice looking stoves.
Gives you something to look forwaed to in the winter.


----------



## the_dude (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good to me.  Nicely done.


----------



## bill*67 (Aug 12, 2008)

the pictures look awesome. now the only thing you need is a rack to hold the wood. congrats.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 12, 2008)

A pretty select group that gets this excited over this sort of thing- eh?

Great stuff!


----------



## Henz (Aug 12, 2008)

where are you going to store your splits? Inside in a ring next to teh fire or outside. Might look nice with jsut a wood box next to the stove someplace


----------



## BJ64 (Aug 13, 2008)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> A pretty select group that gets this excited over this sort of thing- eh?
> 
> Great stuff!



That is a fact on both accounts!


----------



## woodburn (Aug 13, 2008)

Those stoves looks great.  You will love them even more once it's 30 deg. out there.  Just a note about the smell- my stove- cast iron Avalon Arbor smelled for quite a few burns.  I can't remember exactly, but it was definitely over 10 before it got better.


----------



## rcjarrell (Aug 13, 2008)

I am in the market for a stove and the Craftsbury one of our top choices.  Your installation pics make me even more excited about this model.

The one question I have is does the soapstone bricks make any difference in this model?
Does it take longer to warm up?
Does it retain and radiate heat longer?

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Jukeboxfun (Aug 13, 2008)

I haven't really burned but a small break-in fire so I can't answer most of your questions. I don't think the soapstone bricks will make much defference. I consider this a cast iron stove.


----------

